# Salmon pier fishing



## stvmeister15 (Jan 4, 2011)

Im going up north to salmon fish in a couple of weeks and were going to try to fish the pier at night. I have a few casting spoons but trying to figure out what else I need or other ways to fish the piers at night. If you could help that would be great.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome to the board.

Mods, is it possible to bring back Dave Ash's sticky on pier fishing? That thread had tons of great info.


----------



## oldcrowclr (Mar 9, 2012)

I fish Grand Haven north pier mostly (Ferrysburg pier). The early guys are usually using fluorescent spoons (Cleos and such). The bait guys are using Medium to large shrimp (cooked w/tail on) or if the alewives are in and you can cast net a bunch hook them like perch minnows and use a slip bobber on the main line w/1-2 oz. sinker tied on the end of the main line and above the bobber put a barrel swivel and about 5' or 6' leader w/#8 to #4 hook. The bobber slides up the line pulling the leader up off the bottom, works great. Caught a nice Steelhead Sat. about 5-6 lbs. One guy caught a coho w/ a Cleo (yellow w/spots and pink stripe over pearl color) about 8 a.m. A lot of guys use the rod lights at night or else you can't see the strike. Don't forget the long handled net!


----------



## AJ Peacock (Dec 3, 2003)

Pier Pressure said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Mods, is it possible to bring back Dave Ash's sticky on pier fishing? That thread had tons of great info.


Is this the thread you are talking about ?

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=217922


AJ


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

That's the one. Thanks.


----------



## stvmeister15 (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for all the help. hope to see you guys on the frankfurt piers in 2 weeks


----------

